# Back Seats



## vebaman (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I bought a used 2002 Nissan Sentra and the Owners Manual was gone. Does anyone know if there's a way to lower the back seats in my car (so as to carry a medium size ladder?) I can't figure it out, so maybe there is none. Thanks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

pop the trunk and check each side near the trunk arms for a black knob...if there is one, pull it, then you can pull the seat down.

the Spec V with rockford package doesn't allow the seats to fold down though


----------



## bluesentra (Jan 22, 2005)

I had to remove my speaker after i got my car because it was blown and you can put the seat down but the wire is behind the trunk lining.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

chimmike said:


> pop the trunk and check each side near the trunk arms for a black knob...if there is one, pull it, then you can pull the seat down.
> 
> the Spec V with rockford package doesn't allow the seats to fold down though


Mine does....


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> the Spec V with rockford package doesn't allow the seats to fold down though


Not ture there oh guru... only the 60% of the 60/40 split goes down with the fosgate package.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ahh.....but the 40 should go down too  hahaha.

it's a problem I don't have.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

my poor 04 spec doesn't fold down at all


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

Dav5049915 said:


> my poor 04 spec doesn't fold down at all


Don't whine.. the cars lighter without the split seats


----------



## BubNYY02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Dav5049915 said:


> my poor 04 spec doesn't fold down at all


The one seat folds down on mine but not the seat that has the sub behind it. Why wouldn't all spec's have their seats fold down? Is it just the 02's that have that feature?


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

BubNYY02 said:


> The one seat folds down on mine but not the seat that has the sub behind it. Why wouldn't all spec's have their seats fold down? Is it just the 02's that have that feature?


Fostgate packages.


----------



## bluesentra (Jan 22, 2005)

NO the 03's have the rockford package. I stated earlyer that the seat will fold down but the wire you have to pull is behind the trunk liner. I had to take out the speaker because it was blown when i bought it. and the seat folds down now i don't know if it will with the speaker in there though.


----------



## BubNYY02 (Jan 20, 2005)

bluesentra said:


> NO the 03's have the rockford package. I stated earlyer that the seat will fold down but the wire you have to pull is behind the trunk liner. I had to take out the speaker because it was blown when i bought it. and the seat folds down now i don't know if it will with the speaker in there though.


I have a 2002 and i just found that stupid wire to fold down the passenger side seat. It doesn't really do anything since the sub box is there but I guess if you take the stock enclosure out it will give you a bunch of room.


----------



## bluesentra (Jan 22, 2005)

I found out that you got alot more room but thaking the factory sub and enclosing out was a pain.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

It's really weird how some fold down and some don't. Look harder. Both sides on my 02 (previously equiped with crappy RF sound) fold down.
BTW I'm only being like that because I didn't think mine folded down either at first.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

bluesentra said:


> NO the 03's have the rockford package. I stated earlyer that the seat will fold down but the wire you have to pull is behind the trunk liner. I had to take out the speaker because it was blown when i bought it. and the seat folds down now i don't know if it will with the speaker in there though.


Not all '03s have the rock pack. Mine doesn't it only has the travel pack and both halves of my seat fold down


----------

